# GRIPPER & E GANGSTA



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

JUST FINISHED THE GRIPPER
way cool little frame







i got some multiplex from bleechbone a while back 
an thought the gripper would work good with the multi 
could get real crazy with all the layers 
i just stayed simple with this one to see how it will shoot
hadnt had the chance to run it through its paces yet
i also asked the E MAN if he wonted to go in halves on a sling
he gave me the thumbs up an we now have the E GANGSTA







my gangsta grip with the gripper forks,,,
i like the forks a lott 
think it is a good platform for some others shooter i got 
plans for













thanks a bunch TO THE EMAN FOR FOR A COOL LITTLE SHOOTER
hope i didnt leave any thing out i hate posting on the run 
thanks jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work! We lost friens in Alabama! I hope all your famility is OK. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Jeff,

E~GANGSTA looks much ergonomic than Gripper.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good work, Jeff!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a cool little shooter


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots good design


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Buen trabajo compañero ,son preciosos.


----------

